# What are we supposed to do with leftover drugs?



## kandykane

*Please note I am not trying to sell drugs - i know this is against forum rules.* I am not even naming the drugs i have left over. this is a genuine general question because i don't know what to do.

Last tx I only had a bit of gestone left over, which i saved for this time so that's fine cause i'll use it all up. however this tx i have loads of my stimming drugs left over, and some d/r drug too.

what do i do with it all? can i get a refund from the chemist? i'm guessing not. i know i can't sell it. i don't want to sling it in the bin, that seems pretty irresponsible to dispose of drugs in household rubbish. am stumped!  any advice would be greatly appreciated.

thanks! 
kandy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

You could see if your clinic can dispose of it for you? Or your local pharmacy?

Suitcase
x


----------



## HippyChicky

I'm taking my leftovers to my local chemist to dispose of


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

A chemist will not give you a refund as they cannot give the next customer an exact detail of how they have been stored. I would take them to a chemist or the clinic and ask them to dispose of them. I actually kept hold of mine and they came in and cut costs down on my next cycle.  
Good Luck with your pregnancy


----------



## HippyChicky

there's one thing I'm not going to dispose of and that is the 3 vials of menopur I have left over, will use them for the next round of ivf whenever that may be. Anything to try and save some pennies. All my nasal sprays are going to be disposed of, dread to think how many germs are now lurking on them after being stuffed up my nose


----------



## kandykane

Hi,
yeah the gestone i kept from last cycle has cut my costs a bit this time round. i thought about keeping them this time round but i think they'd be out of date by the time i get round to another tx (hopefully  ) plus which i didn't respond very well to the stimms this time so would change my drug next time anyway so they'd be useless to me either way. 
i have about £400 worth of brand new unopened stimming drugs left, seems so wasteful for them to be destroyed by the chemist  ! we live in _such_ a wasteful world!
kandy


----------

